# Top 10 Science Fiction films



## Violanthe (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who contributed their votes, opinions, and feedback to this project. I hope you will find that the final list was worth your while. If you're willing to do it all again, then stop by and vote for our newest list, the Top 10 Fantasy Worlds. Without further ado, here they are, the Top 10 SF Films:

1. Bladerunner directed by Ridley Scott

2. 2001: A Space Odyssey directed by Stanley Kubrick

3. Alien directed by Ridley Scott

4. Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope directed by George Lucas

5. Forbidden Planet directed by Fred M. Wilcox

6. The Matrix directed by Andy & Larry Wachowski

7. The Day the Earth Stood Still directed by Robert Wise

8.  Metropolis directed by Fritz Lang.

9. Serenity directed by Joss Whedon.

10. Silent Running directed by Douglas Trumbull.

If you're interested to see further results (films ranked 11-45), as well as reader commentary on this Top 10, please feel free to check out the full article.

So, what do you think of the list? Do you find it an accurate representation? What films would you add? Which would you take away? What got unfairly ignored? Which films were ranked too high? Do you find this list predictable? Does it contain any surprises?


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

Matrix is ranked way too high. Sure its an interesting story, but the acting in movie was some of the worst I've ever seen. One word: Keanu.


----------



## Violanthe (Sep 28, 2006)

Lots of people are still quite devoted fans, and their votes placed it so high. Can't say I'm one of them. But that was my impression from counting up the votes.


----------



## Persephone (Oct 29, 2006)

Galaxy Quest
Fifth Element
Star Wars
AI
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
Men in Black
Independence day
Matrix 1
Mars Attacks
Planet of the Apes (new version)


----------



## Violanthe (Oct 31, 2006)

An interesting list. Not a lot of those made it into the top 45


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 31, 2006)

My top 8:

1. 2001 A Space Oddysey
2. Star Wars Return of the Jedi
3. Forbidden Planet
4. The Day the Earth Stood Still
5. The Matrix
6. Independence Day
7. Mars Attacks
8. Signs


----------



## Violanthe (Nov 14, 2006)

Great list, Erestor!


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 5, 2010)

Dude how can Total Recall have not been mentioned.:*D

eXistenZ is cool too.


----------

